
Safari Technology Preview 33 - rbanffy
https://webkit.org/blog/7751/safari-technology-preview-33/
======
corememory
Has anyone ever come up with an explanation of why Mac users need an alternate
version of Safari, a perfectly fine browser? If so, does the explanation make
any sense? Just asking.

